# Alison Fire control- random alarm



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi All.
I have an Alison control panel (803-series-?) in a local power plant, 1 of many on site.
This particular one monitors a sprinkler system, 1-pressure switch-flow, 1- tamper.

Problem is the flow sw comes in to alarm for no apparent reason,at no particular time. This is on a ****** chamber. Chamber drains fine,no surges-IE: system and street pressure are the same.
I have at this point changed out the alarm input board, PS-10 potter pressure switch.
Same problem.
This is the only device on this zone. Ckt is class A,15' long in rigid.

Any Ideas? My next move is to clean out-(compressed air & contact cleaner) the plug in for the board.Replace the conductors to the device.

This is a very clean install,and has been in operation for several years with out an issue.

The customer and I are getting frustrated.

Any thoughts would be GREAT!

Thanx.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

leland said:


> Hi All.
> I have an Alison control panel (803-series-?) in a local power plant, 1 of many on site.
> This particular one monitors a sprinkler system, 1-pressure switch-flow, 1- tamper.
> 
> ...


 
Fire wire or not? What gauge is installed?

Fire wire is notorious for being soft coated. You can nick it with your thumbnail. Replace the wire, then if you have problems. ????


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Fire wire or not? What gauge is installed?
> 
> Fire wire is notorious for being soft coated. You can nick it with your thumbnail. Replace the wire, then if you have problems. ????



Yes, 14GA. I think thats my best option now, heck only 15' why not?
Still in this area there is not much vibration and is not as hot as other areas.
So why all of a sudden? (not that I have not seen stranger situations :yes.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

No gate valve? No jockey pump? City pressure should not affect the water (pressure or movement) in the sprinkler system what so ever.. if there is a gate valve. 
You could raise the time delay a bit in the flow switch..

If there is no gate valve fluctuations in city pressure will cause the water in pipe to move..


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Understood TS- this is a pressure switch,not paddle, No delay settings,just the ****** chamber- that is the time delay.

If there was a surge, the system side would be higher than the feed/supply side,as the valve would hold the pressure in the system.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have seen this problem many times when I worked for a fire alarm company.
The problem is not with the fire alarm panel but with the sprinkler system water supply. 
There should be a pressure differential across the alarm check. The building side should be higher than the street side. 
When there is not a differential or not enough differential it becomes very easy to burp the system and cause a false alarm.
Because it is in a power house I would ask around to see if there is any type of maintenance work that involves water flows from the fire main. 
That might be hydro blasting , street washing , filling tank trucks with water. What you will probably find is that the person or persons on the hydrant are a little to quick in turning the water on and off (off is generally where the water hammer comes into play) and causing a water hammer.


----------

